# Magnesium Citrate Suppliments?



## StacyP (Jul 18, 2013)

Hi. So I have tried Mag-Citrate the saline oral solution for constipation, but ive heard there is Magnesium Citrate suppliments now. What would the suppliments do, same thing as the drink? anyone have experiences with this?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Magnesium supplments (oxide, citrate, etc) all have the same effect as the magnesium sold as a laxative. The dose tends to be lower so for some people they can more easily find the dose that keeps them going but doesn't tip them over to diarrhea.


----------

